# Newb Question



## ross.anderson (Dec 27, 2008)

I just got my first router and bits for Christmas.

I got a Porter-Cable 9690LR, with the MLCS 15 bit set. I went to try a test cut, only to realize that several of the bits won't fit through the hole in the sub base. The edge of the cutter seems to just catch when I try to pass it through.

Is that normal? I just have the 1001 fixed base. Is there a different plate I need to buy for the bottom, or any words of wisdom? The two pages of instructions it came with didn't really address this...

Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ross

This is the norm,,they trying to keep you from using to big of a bit in the hand router,,  but it's a easy fix, make a new sub base and put a bigger hole in it ( 2 1/2" ),, you can use some 1/4" thick MDF or some clear plastic.

You have a template to make the new sub base by taking the black one off the PC router,,, it can be round or square, it's best square 8" x 8" works well..
just a bigger foot print to help support the router on the hand jobs..

======



ross.anderson said:


> I just got my first router and bits for Christmas.
> 
> I got a Porter-Cable 9690LR, with the MLCS 15 bit set. I went to try a test cut, only to realize that several of the bits won't fit through the hole in the sub base. The edge of the cutter seems to just catch when I try to pass it through.
> 
> ...


----------



## ross.anderson (Dec 27, 2008)

Ok, I started looking around and it was about $14 to buy a different sub base. But I'm guessing I could get some plastic for less than that and build a couple different ones...

Whats a good way to go about cutting the plastic? Can I use the router, or is that bad for the bits?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi ross

Just use you table saw and a good sharp blade ( 80 tooth ) cut up some a 8" squares and draw a line from corner to corner..pull out your big bits or a hole saw and put a hole in the center..(put in a 1/8" hole to start with in the center of the plate ) tape on the black PC router base plate and drill the mounting holes, counter sink them pull off the paper off and bolt it to the router and you have it done ..

=======



ross.anderson said:


> Ok, I started looking around and it was about $14 to buy a different sub base. But I'm guessing I could get some plastic for less than that and build a couple different ones...
> 
> Whats a good way to go about cutting the plastic? Can I use the router, or is that bad for the bits?


----------

